# Catalytic converter to muffler bolts



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I'd use a cut off wheel and zip them right in the middle and then buy new ones.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You don't need to remove the middle exhaust pipe(second cat) to take off oil pan.


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> You don't need to remove the middle exhaust pipe(second cat) to take off oil pan.


I've looked at 3 manuals so far all saying the same. I also have read and been advised not to move anything more than 10degrees from its position as rust will destroy it. I drive this car in the highest salt content roads in the world. Really can't take changes on that. Also I have checked this 2012 does not come off anywhere else but there


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I'd use a cut off wheel and zip them right in the middle and then buy new ones.


Okay good I can cut them. Haha I was just wanted to make sure not cut and oops.... need a welder.. (or something) its just so rusted on there it was very hard to tell so thought I'd check first. Better safe then sorry!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You remove 3 bolts attaching mid pipe cat to the three way cat{turbo cat}. Remove the exhaust pipe hanger bolts, and any rubber mounts necessary to allow the entire exhaust after the 3 bolt flange to drop down and out of the way. You may be able to leave the turbo cat in place, or worst case, you remove the two nuts securing it to it's brace on block, and loosen but don't remove the Vband clamp and then rotate cat towards front of car, away from oil pan. 

At the dealer, I NEVER remove that center pipe/cat assembly precisely because the nuts and often the studs are always rusted to sh!t here as well(salted roads in winter and ocean air all year long) it saves aggregation, it saves work, and it saves parts.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Who decides what is sensitive content here? Never seen a warning like that here?


----------

